
Show HN: Bulk Image Quotes Generator - ngranja19
http://www.viralquotesonline.com
======
ngranja19
Hello! I bootstrapped a year ago a micro-saas ideal for social marketing.

ViralQuotes
([http://www.viralquotesonline.com](http://www.viralquotesonline.com)) is a
social media content generator. You can choose from a wide range of topics
(english and spanish) and generate an original set of custom quotes, with
backgrounds chosen from a quality set of royalty-free images. Ideal for
boosting your online presence and helping you to never run out of content
again.

It has been a long journey, and I really enjoyed it. I have 2 average buyers
per month, which is enough to maintain it itself. I want to clarify that
ViralQuotes is a side project, I am working on it with experimental purposes,
I'm not hoping to become rich with it, just learn as much as I can about being
a founder and ship my own product to the world.

It would be great to hear about other founder experiences, I appreciate any
suggestions, critics, ideas, etc.

Thanks!

